# Cohiba Siglo VI



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

I know the siglo VI came out in 2003. At the same time Cohiba changed their ring bands from the black&white to the golden bands.

Were there any siglo vi that came out with the old b&w bands? If so, what would be the latest date of the box code?


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

ju1c3r said:


> I know the siglo VI came out in 2003. At the same time Cohiba changed their ring bands from the black&white to the golden bands.
> 
> Were there any siglo vi that came out with the old b&w bands? If so, what would be the latest date of the box code?


I don't think so..the launch of the Siglo VI was also the launching of the new Cohiba band...you might find some other Cohibas with the old band after the Siglo VI was released...but you shouldn't see the Siglo VI with anything other than the new band.....Bman


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes-the first few batches of Siglo VIs came out with the old bands-sometime in mid-'03 I believe-I know because I have some.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I no longer have the original box as I no longer have any of those sticks. I bought my box in Jun 03. I believe those cigars must have been banded and boxed no later that Mar 03. I never saw any Sig VIs dated before this, but I know I have seen many after that date and all had the gold lettered embossed "COHIBA". 

For the record, I thought the Cohiba Reserva Selection started the kickoff of the new band. I have the new bands on these boxes dated Jun 02.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Bruce5, you are absolutely correct that the golden bands first strated by the Seleccion Reserva products.

After research there are siglo vi with original b&w bands. I just don't know what dates.

http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/cohibalaunch.htm

"...can confirm that some of the early made Siglo VI had the original Cohiba band, whilst subsequent production will only have the new Cohiba band which is similar to the Cohiba Seleccion Reserva"

If it's smokeyMO's site, its' gotta be true!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

My first box of Sig.VI's had old style bands. I will check the box date when I get home, but I think they were May 03. It was one of the first boxes sold (EMS). I still have the empty box. BTW, that was the only batch of Sig. VI's Iv'e had that were good. Very full flavored and tasty even though they were young. At one year they were awsome. All of the other ones I've had were bland and very mild. The last one I smoked a month ago was from a box dated SEP03. At one year it had not changed a bit.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

I have the first production box of Cohiba Sig VI that was released in North America. Its date code is December 02. It has the old bands on the cigars. 

I got it June 24, 2003. It is signed by Manuel Garcia, VP of Habanos SA.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Here is the picture of the cigars and bands


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> All of the other ones I've had were bland and very mild.


Thats my experience with them too. But Ive very little experience with them. Have smoked 2 . Anyway I think the CoRo was far/much better. If youre intrested in Cohiba, which Im really not, you should try the CoRo or if you have some extra $$ the Reserva Seleccion, these are much better. I think the CoRo is a 4.0 out of 5.0 in my opinion and RS Cohiba + 0.2-0.3.

Just my 0.2 cents though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Fredster said:


> My first box of Sig.VI's had old style bands. I will check the box date when I get home, but I think they were May 03. It was one of the first boxes sold (EMS). I still have the empty box. BTW, that was the only batch of Sig. VI's Iv'e had that were good. Very full flavored and tasty even though they were young. At one year they were awsome. All of the other ones I've had were bland and very mild. The last one I smoked a month ago was from a box dated SEP03. At one year it had not changed a bit.


Just checked, mine were MAR03. I bought them in June03 when they were first released in the UK.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Boy did I f^*k this up...my brain just doesn't work sometimes....got these two mixed up

From Habanos SA Web Page
The New Siglo VI



> The new Siglo VI, presented now in order to commemorate such a significant date, will subsequently pass into the usual range of Cohiba and will be available in different countries at the start of 2003. As such, it will have limited availability and the usual brand band.


Reserva Selection



> "Cohiba Selección Reserva" has been elaborated with tobacco coming from the best vegas of San Luis and San Juan y Martínez, in the Vuelta Abajo producing region. The tobacco filler leaves have been aged for over 3 years time before rolling the cigars.
> This specially aged tobacco liberates even more progressively the unique Cohiba's flavour and aroma.
> 
> This production incorporates the Reserva band, accompanying the main Cohiba band, which in this occasion incorporates the name of the brand in golden letters. All of it so as to brighten the presentation of the Selección Reserva.


Bman


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

They changed the band shortly ( a few months) after the launch of the Sig. VI, can't remember what month.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Nice pix.... dark and oily...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ju1c3r said:


> Nice pix.... dark and oily...


They are beautiful. Too bad they don't taste as good as they look. The box I just finished from Sep03 were some of the most perfect looking Cubans I have ever seen. Just flawless construction. Like I said, I've been very dissapointed with how mild they are. It's possible they are still in a sick period, but I haven't had any cigars that I can recall that got a lot stronger with age. They just don't taste young to me either.


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a box with new bands CLE FEB 03 and had a ECA MAY 03 with old bands.All good  

Picked up a few 15 packs of the VI tubes and boy do they look awesome.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Artie is to Cohiba like Tiger Woods is to Golf!!!


woooohoooo, glad to see you here!!!!


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Dave,glad to be here!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Artie97 said:


> I have a box with new bands CLE FEB 03 and had a ECA MAY 03 with old bands.All good
> 
> Picked up a few 15 packs of the VI tubes and boy do they look awesome.


Very nice packaging on the tubes. They make a nice gift if someone likes mild cigars.


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Very nice packaging on the tubes. They make a nice gift if someone likes mild cigars.


Mild for some and strong for others


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Artie97 said:


> Mild for some and strong for others


Your right it's all subjective. Although Out of my group of buddies that smoke pretty much all Cubans, all 6 (including me) thought it was a very mild cigar. I have nothing against a mild cigar for a daytime smoke, but these just did nothing for me. I've had mild cigars that still have nice depth and complexity. I loved the aroma, typical Cohiba, and the construction is as good as it gets. Maybe with age they will develop more? Typically stronger cigars age better than mild. I still find it very strange that my first box of these (MAR 03 ) were so full and complex even young. I swear the blend is completely different. My first batch were EMS (England), and the others Spain. Iv'e heard people swear Cubans taste different in some cases from different countries, but always found it hard to believe. Maybe something to that?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Artie97 said:


> Mild for some and strong for others


.
Mild for me. I spent so much time and energy tracking these down when they first came out... only to sell off the last 11 cigars to a friend of mine. 
.
Between this cigar, the Edmundos and the Trini Robusto extra...
A) I am not hopping on the "first to buy the new cigar" bandwagon, and
B) I am very disinclined to buy any of these habanos "robusto extra" or "toro" size cigars, they just all seem to lose it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I bought a box of the Tubos......absolutely beautiful cigars!
I can tell that the wrappers used are of the best quality, and have a feeling that the filler is of high quality also. I have not smoked any of these yet as I am certain I will be a bit disappointed, as many here are with their first experience with this new vitola.

But as I have learned, patience is usually well rewarded!
I have a feeling that these are just too new, and the blend has not come together yet, and the cigars will become richer and fuller with time.
This is a phenomenom that does happen, and I have experienced it many times first hand. A prime example of this is the Sir Winston. This is a fairly mild cigar when young, but builds it's aromas and flavors over time, along with an increase in strength.

Many cigar smokers feel that only the reverse is true with cigars.........a strong blend mellows out with age. But a cigar can also build flavors, aromas, and strength as they age.

I hope this is true with the Sig VI's........as these are absolutely beautiful cigars!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I purchased SigVI Tube 3 packs for gifts and a Trini Robustos Extra box in the last couple of months.

Both sticks were beautiful enough in packaging and construction to be considered works of art. Both tasted mild to me. However, I was quickly turned on to exceptional aged sticks by Bruce5 and Fredster, and I might be spoiled.

The Sig VI and Trini Robustos Extra smokes are a wonderful experience by those desiring a mild, recent vintage cigar. They make beautiful gifts, and I will enjoy them when I'm not in the mood for a powerhouse.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> I bought a box of the Tubos......absolutely beautiful cigars!
> I can tell that the wrappers used are of the best quality, and have a feeling that the filler is of high quality also. I have not smoked any of these yet as I am certain I will be a bit disappointed, as many here are with their first experience with this new vitola.
> 
> But as I have learned, patience is usually well rewarded!
> ...


Whats strange is my initial experience with this cigar was great ( the MAR03's). I liked them so much I went out and bought two more boxes. Like you said, flawless construction and silky smoothe wrappers. Maybe the tobacco used in the initial release was aged longer before rolling? I wish I had some left, the difference in strength, fullness, and complexity was night and day. I got the MAR03 box in JUN03 and they were very good already. I finished them at the 1 year mark and the were a truly great tasting Cohiba. These newer ones taste don't taste anything like them. I just had one the other day a friend gave me to try, it was Oct 03. At one year still tasted exactly the same. Mild and bland. I guess in a few more we will find out if they will change much.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Whats strange is my initial experience with this cigar was great ( the MAR03's). I liked them so much I went out and bought two more boxes. Like you said, flawless construction and silky smoothe wrappers. Maybe the tobacco used in the initial release was aged longer before rolling? I wish I had some left, the difference in strength, fullness, and complexity was night and day. I got the MAR03 box in JUN03 and they were very good already. I finished them at the 1 year mark and the were a truly great tasting Cohiba. These newer ones taste don't taste anything like them. I just had one the other day a friend gave me to try, it was Oct 03. At one year still tasted exactly the same. Mild and bland. I guess in a few more we will find out if they will change much.


I've got 3 tubos from 04 that I'll let rest for a while. Beautiful looking cigars, and the tube ain't exactly ugly. Am I better off tossing the tube and letting them sleep "in the nude"? 

Goat Locker


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I've got 3 tubos from 04 that I'll let rest for a while. Beautiful looking cigars, and the tube ain't exactly ugly. Am I better off tossing the tube and letting them sleep "in the nude"?
> 
> Goat Locker


I don't have a ton of experience with aging cigars in Tubes. I do know that cigars that are sick or young will age (ferment) quicker with more oxygen and air circulation. So if you are trying to speed up the process to smoke them, I would take them out of the Tubes. If you are planning on aging them for a long time (years) then I would leave them in the tubes. I've had a few boxes of Boli. tubed c-hills and Romeos that were just outstanding from the 80's. They seemed to have aged very nicely in the tubes.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I've got 3 tubos from 04 that I'll let rest for a while. Beautiful looking cigars, and the tube ain't exactly ugly. Am I better off tossing the tube and letting them sleep "in the nude"?
> 
> Goat Locker


.
In the nude.... Yeah Baby!!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Let 'em sleep au naturale, but don't toss the tube! You paid big bucks for that cylindrical work of art.


----------

